# MAGGIE



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I guess Maggie wanted to find out how Mr Fisher got inside of this contraption last week----Let her out to potty---later heard her bark----she's never done this before had a good laugh than let her out---She sure gave me a funny look-----------sb*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha that is a good picture


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol I bet she won't do it again though. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've never seen a dog get caught like this. I'm suprised she fit in the trap.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL What was the bait Skip ? Cookie bones ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA she's something else Skip. Maybe she figured she'd wait and catch em all by herself for Dad....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one Skip, yes you might have to change up your bait selection!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good pictures Skip...LOL, I'll bet her back was sore from folding in half to turn around!!!


----------

